# HELP! Does only producing milk in one side



## msmarie1971

I am fairly new to dairy goats and I recently purchased a "herd" from a couple who only had them a short while. There were 2 moms saanen/alpine cross and 4 babies (1 for the one mom and triplets for the other). The people I bought them from has no clue about goats and had plans to make soap etc and realized it was harder than they had planned so they sold them all. Now here is my question: Both moms are twin sisters. Both only seem to have milk on one side. The other side on the first goat doesnt even fill with milk. The second goat has a really weird teat that hangs low and almost blends in with that side of the udder. That side does not give milk.......it gives a yellow liquid that looks like beer and really foamy. I have only been raising dairy goats for 2 years and cannot seem to find anything on the internet to explain this. Both moms give 1 gallon a day from the one side (2 quarts each milking). I have just been dumping because after what I saw come from the other side I was afraid to drink it. Waiting on a vet to come, but wanted to see if anyone else had ever run into this. I will get photos at tonights milking.


----------



## janeen128

How old are the kids? Are the kids still nursing? If so that might explain why one teat doesn't have milk, but mastitis would be my guess for the one test that had yellowish color to it. I'm no expert I'm fairly new to goats myself, I'm sure someone more experienced will chime in here


----------



## BridgewaterHill

Sounds like mastitis. You will need to get that treated ASAP or things can go really down hill. It's caused by bacteria so you're going to want to milk the doe completely in order to get the bacteria out. There are a few forms of treatment you can chose from, some are even herbal. Something you would want to talk to your bet about.


----------



## happybleats

I agree..sounds like mastitis...get them both tested and treated ..hopefully you can save the udder..the Californai Mastisis test is failry cheap...grab some 
Today /Tomorrow which is antibiotics that you will need to infuse the teat with..
here is a link on that
http://goat-link.com/content/view/122/123/#.UjSX72SDTL8.

**Take thier temp.. Normal range is 101.5 and 103.5

since you just got them and thier health care was not top notch...
**I would also bring in a fecal from each one into the vet to be sure they are not loaded with worms. include a cocci check on both moms and kids..
**Check lower inner eye lids for color..you want to see deep pink to red..hereis a link with a chart you can print of to bring to the barn
http://goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/#.UjSXjGSDTL8
**give them a good feel all over checking for lump bump and boo boos and old scars..


----------



## enchantedgoats

is this their first freshening? if not they may have had non treated mastitis in the one side from a previous lactation that has caused a "blind" teat. if the previous owners didnt know what they were doing that is probably what happened. it is also possible that the kids only nursed one side causing the other side to dry up. use the dish soap test for mastitis. take a squirt of of dawn and a squirt of milk and swirl it together if it clots the milk is positive for mastitis. if it is negative (no clots) the milk is perfectly safe to drink, or any other uses. the fluid from the blind teat is obviously no good.


----------



## msmarie1971

Thank you so much for all your quick responses. This is not their first freshening. When the previous owners got them they were already in milk and pregnant. The kids are 4 months old. They were nursing until I got them and seperated them. After 2 days the moms are still only producing on side (other than mom #2 who has the weird stuff coming out). I will definitely try the soap test. I just got back from my local farm store and could not find the mastitus kit, but hopefully my vet can check them all over. I wormed them the second day I got them. Praying we can get them back in shape (let's not even discuss the condition of their poor hooves....) Even if I can't continue to milk them, they are beautiful mama's and my other dairy goat loves her new companions. Thanks again to all!


----------



## msmarie1971

Ok here are the goats. The first goat milks fine from the normal teat but the huge black teat sprays out that beer looking stuff. The second one doesnt milk from the black teat.Just wanted to update with photos.


----------



## happybleats

Ive only seen pictures of mastisis damaged teats and udders...looks to me ( and I couldbe wrong) but those are damaged teats, the one could be a blown out teat...Once you get them healthy you most likely wont be milking from that side ever..this means if they kid twins or triplets or more you would be kind to pull and bottle feed at least all but one... Im sure health wise once taken care of they will be fine....glad they fell into loving hands...


----------



## ksalvagno

You are going to need to get them to the vet ASAP. It looks like they have staph infection. They will lose at least that side of the udder. Hopefully that will be all. I would try hard to get them in to the vet on Monday. This is really emergency stuff and not to be messed with. 

That was great that you took them in and want to help them. Bless you for it.


----------



## msmarie1971

Ok, I did the soap test (hopefully I did it right) No clots, not even from the side that squirts that weird liquid. I did milk out the weird side and now the teat is flat. I rubbed both girls down with bag balm, they were so dry and scaly. Can't wait until we see the vet Monday. Thanks again for all the help. Great forum filled with wonderful people!


----------



## ksalvagno

My money is on staph infection with how black that flat side is. I wouldn't be surprised if she physically loses that side. Hopefully the other side will be ok.


----------



## happybleats

a good home made balm is coconute oil and vit E . I whip coconut oil in a muxer nice and smooth..add one or two capsul of Vit E..just snip the end and squirt it in...mix well...I keep mine in the frige ..just warm it between your palms until you have enough to rub on...smells great..the girls love it, softens the teats nicely....and it also wonderful for your face lol..( yep. I use it) ..You can add peppermint Ess. oil to it when they freshen to bring the milk down easier when congested...


----------



## mjs500doo

ksalvagno said:


> My money is on staph infection with how black that flat side is. I wouldn't be surprised if she physically loses that side. Hopefully the other side will be ok.


Totally agree. The black is startling!


----------



## msmarie1971

Just wanted to update everyone. The vet was out last night. Good News! He said whatever damaged their teats on the one side happened along time ago (they each just have a dead teat). There was no sign of infection and the milk from the other side is good to drink. (we get 1 gallon a day from each girl from that one side) He said his best guess by looking at that the damage is that they were used in a commercial setting with vaccuum pumps. He also said the girls are old probably 9 or 10 so don't expect alot as far as breeding/milking. We are just excited that they are healthy and will finish out this milking season on our farm. After that they will become herd mates for our new goats and enjoy their life here on our farm. They are really great goats full of personalty! Thank you to all who gave advice and was here when we needed you!


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad they are ok and will be able to live a good life at your place.


----------



## alexis13901

i have a question maybe someone can help me with 
i have a doe who is 1 and her first time coming in milk we decided to leave her buckling on her and now her one side seems to not be produceing milk any one know why only one side has milk


----------



## ksalvagno

If you didn't milk out the side that the kid wasn't using, it will dry up.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Happybleats - Are you saying that if they have a blown teat that you most likely won't milk them anymore? Cause I have a doe that has a blown teat and has had it for years. She still produces as much milk from that side as the good side. The only problem is that the teat is so big the newborn babies can't keep a hold of it, so I was having to go out every couple hours to help them till they got a little bigger and stronger.


----------



## happybleats

> Happybleats - Are you saying that if they have a blown teat that you most likely won't milk them anymore?





> looks to me ( and I could be wrong) but those are damaged teats, the one could be a blown out teat...Once you get them healthy you most likely wont be milking from that side ever.


Well this was a few years ago but from rereading what I wrote I believe Im talking about a damaged teat from mastitis...which I now can say would depend on the damage. ...: ) Blown teats are def. harder to handle and one thing I would be concerned about the doe is it getting bigger and dragging it over things if its long...ect...but that too would depend on the condition of the teat.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Ok I see. I guess it really depends on the animal and how bad the damage is.


----------



## under3acrefarm

I have first time freshener who just left her kids 1 1/2 weeks ago, her first time milking and MINE. Struggled at first, one teat she would fuss about. had help figuring out milking but still only ONE teat milks. Thinking I should just dry her up, can't be good just utilizing one teat. SAD, I was excited to finally get into a routine with her and actually milk!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Are you sure she is just drying up or is there a problem?


----------

